

Rickroll Video Removed Due to Copyright Claim from AVG - tonyrice
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Rickroll-AVG-Copyright-Removed-Original-Rick-Astley,news-15349.html

======
trebor
Maybe this was the ultimate "rickroll" of rickrollers. AVG might've had it
taken down for just that purpose, fully knowing that it'd be back quickly.

------
LiquidSummer
Its really not hard to submit a DMCA complain with fake credentials

------
janogonzalez
rickrolledback

